# Kann onClick zwei Aktionen/Funktionen ausführen



## Gast (30. Nov 2005)

Hi Leute,

ich habe eine Tabelle in einer JSP, wenn man die Maus über eine Tabellenzeile bewegt, färbt sich diese ein, klickt man, färbt sie sich dunkler und die Färbung bleibt vorhanden. Das ist alles kein Problem, aber wie realisiere ich es, dass ich weiß, welche Zeile ich markiert habe. Hab schon einige Dinge ausprobiert aber die führten mich alle in eine Sackgasse. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja weiterhelfen. Danke jetzt schonmal.

Gruß Gast


----------



## märliprinz (30. Nov 2005)

paste mal den Code bitte)


----------



## Gast (1. Dez 2005)

```
<%
    int z = 0;
    for (int i = 0; i < (resultsAuswahl.size() / resultsAuswahlMetaData.size() );i++){
%>
     	 
<tr id=t<%=i%> onClick="singleSelect(<%=i>,<%=(resultsAuswahl.size())/(resultsAuswahlMetaData.size())%>)"> 
     	
<%      		
      for (int k = 0; k < felderzahl; k++){ 
%>
       	
<td>       	

<%
            out.print((String)resultsAuswahl.get(z));
%>
        		
</td>
        				
<%	
            if(primaryKeys.equals(resultsAuswahlMetaData.get(k))){
                wert = (String) resultsAuswahl.get(z);
        				
            }
            z++;
        			
       }
%>

</tr>

<%
        	
}
        	
%>
```


das ist ein Ausschnitt von der Tabelle, über singleSelect musst du dir keinen Kopf machen, die Funktion hab ich in einer *.js und färbt die Zeile in der Tabelle ein.
Ich hab gestern noch ne Menge ausprobiert aber klappen wollte es immernoch nicht. Hilfe wäre echt mal eine Abwechslung!!! Danke im Voraus!


----------

